# Meeting new people, a plumber's point of view



## plumber (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys 

I used to be extremely uncomfortable when meeting new people, working as a plumber always made come in contact with new people every day. 

Now ( few years later ) I don't even care anymore when it comes to meeting customers. Its like ; if you are afraid of heights - live on a roof for some time and you will get over your fears. 

regards

p.s - socially, I am still uncomfortable to meet new people.


----------



## MadMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

I generally have no issues meeting new people....it's the transitioning phase of hoping after I have met them we can meet up again sometime.Whenever I meet someone new I look at it like this is a moment of two complete strangers coming together,I gotta lay it all on the table.I really fcking hate how some people 'hide' themselves because they think new folks will judge them harshly.Rather leave some form of an impression that no impression at all.

My biggest issue seems to be that I meet people who are drowning in Friends.They don't really need someone like me in their lives because they can get it from any of their other 50 good buds.It sucks.

But being a plumber is great that it has exposed you to all different types of people and their personalities aswell.


----------



## plumber (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi MadMatt
I am not sure if I understand- but you should relax when meeting new people, don't force the _lay it all on the table_

Regarding _meeting people who are drowning in Friends_, keep in mind that most people are playing a game called : I have friends therefore I am


----------



## plumber (Aug 8, 2011)

and yes, being a plumber does force me out of my comfort zone and I think its a good thing for me

I was looking for a picture of me but I am not very popular if this is the best one ( joke)


----------



## Mimomontalvo (Aug 8, 2011)

That makes sense. However most of us with SA are terrified to leave our comfort zone. Im sure if i had a job dealing with people everyday it be much easier to cope.


----------

